# Nhận vệ sinh, bảo trì máy lạnh công nghiệp tận nơi giá rẻ tại quận Bình Thạnh



## truchlv123 (27/4/21)

*NHẬN VỆ SINH - BẢO TRÌ MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP TẬN NƠI 
Máy lạnh công nghiệp* là dòng máy hoạt động xuyên suốt chính vì vậy cần phải thường xuyên vệ sinh máy để đảm bảo máy luôn hoạt động bình thường và bền bỉ hơn.

Xem thêm:
>>>>> *Máy lạnh công nghiệp nên lựa chọn loại nào? Đại lý phân phối và thi công giá rẻ nhất?*







*Lợi ích của việc bảo trì – vệ sinh máy lạnh công nghiệp?*
•  Đem lại cho bạn nguồn không khí sạch. Tránh được các bệnh về đường hô hấp.
•  Bảo vệ máy lạnh, giúp tăng tuổi thọ của máy.
•  Báo trước được những hư hỏng có thể xảy ra để kịp thời *sửa máy lạnh*
•  Giúp máy hoạt động tốt, ổn định, và tiết kiệm điện năng.
•  Tránh được các sự cố, rủi ro về điện: hở mạch.
View attachment 3783

Thời gian bảo trì – vệ sinh *máy lạnh công nghiệp* là bao lâu?
•    Thời gian bảo trì – vệ sinh *máy lạnh công nghiệp* định kỳ tùy thuộc vào tần suất sử dụng và môi trường.
•    Đối với hộ gia đình thời gian khoảng từ 3 – 4 tháng/lần. Nếu tần suất sử dụng thấp thì khoảng 6 tháng/lần.
•    Đối với công ty nhà hàng khoảng 3 tháng/lần. Trong môi trường có nhiều bụi bẩn thời gian nên là 1- 2 tháng/lần.
•    Đối với cơ sở - xí nghiệp sản xuất thời gian là khoảng 1tháng/lần
Quy trình bảo trì – vệ sinh máy lạnh công nghiệp
- Kiểm tra trước khi bảo dưỡng
- Làm vệ sinh thiết bị trao đổi nhiệt

Tháo vỏ máy
Vệ sinh thiết bị trao đổi nhiệt
Mở vỏ máy
Làm vệ sinh hệ thống nước ngưng
Nắn cánh tản nhiệt
Lắp vỏ máy
- Làm vệ sinh lưới lọc không khí

Tra dầu mỡ quạt
Kiểm tra các thiết bị điện, tiếp xúc của các rắc cắm điện, thông mạch
Kiểm tra lượng gas.
View attachment 3784

Với khách hàng là Công ty, văn phòng hay khách sạn với số lượng Máy Lạnh hay *máy lạnh công nghiệp* nhiều, vui lòng liên hệ với bộ phận Kinh Doanh để được giá tốt nhất.
Liên hệ bảo trì - vệ sinh máy lạnh:
CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DỊCH VỤ KỸ THUẬT HẢI LONG VÂN
Địa chỉ:154/23 TCH10 , KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
Phòng kinh doanh 1:  08 6250 2616 - 08 6250 4576 
Phòng kinh doanh 2 :  08 6686 3809 – 08 6680 5478
Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật 24/7 và khảo sát miễn phí: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng
Email báo giá: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Website: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ

Nguồn link bài viết: *Bảo trì - Vệ sinh máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp - nhanh chóng - giá rẻ nhất*


----------

